# Tug O War?



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

Do any of you play tug o war with you pits? I read a few years back that playing tug o war with any dog makes it aggressive? That you should rarely allow them to win the tug? In doing so they feel more powerful? 

Let me just say, I will never win in tug o war with my pit. I'm just not that strong. But I do like playing tug o war with her but this book I read always comes to mind when I play. 

What are your thoughts on tug o war?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tug of war is just a play time for them. I can never win at tug of war with my boy, he drags me across the whole yard lol. It doesn't make them aggressive at all but I would teach your dog drop it, so that you can stop and keep things on your terms. Also if your dog gets to be too much to play tug with you can put up a spring pole, mine loves it and will play with his all day if I let him.


----------



## Pit-Bull-Daddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I play tug with our girl she goes bonkers every single time I bring out the tug rope. She can be what would appear to be in a dead sleep and wake up, and be right there sitting and waiting. In my experience both present and past I have never had aggression issues from playing tug. Granted I always win at it so dunno if this has any bearing on it, doubt it. You just need to set rules, such as drop, etc.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

it's good for their self esteem to win a game of tug of war...

I wouldn't be concerned about dominans and aggression...


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx loves tug. He sees it his hardwire goes straight to happiness. Its not a win or lose game. Its when you decides the game is over and on a happy experience

Onyx gets me i get onyx. Only I end the game


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My dog loves tug o war she will bring her rope to me and scratch my leg hinting me she wants to play. None of my dogs have been aggressive over it. But we did have a female who was super strong and caused me to pull my back really badly lol I had to go to the doctor's and they suggested I no longer play with her lol I still did. : D But I have also heard that but never have experienced it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate it when I hear ppl say that tug makes dogs mean, far from it! it can be a good way to build drive for dog sports. I play tug all the time when working my dogs, I use it as a reward for doing what I ask. They always win the game and it does not make them dominate it just means they win. Since I use it to motivate I do not want to give them a toy then take it away. Then I am teaching them I will take your favorite thing as soon as you get it. I want them to win and carry it around.

I do teach my dogs how to out and that I am boss and that makes the game easier but they get to win when they get it as a reward.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't play tug with puppies while their bites are still settling. But with my adult dogs, hells yeah. Tug or springpole, whatever burns off that energy and helps them work out. I've been wanting to get one of those double-handed tugs for some time.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I only played tug a couple of times with Beastley. He cheats by using his paws for additional leverage to get the tug toy away from me. lol. I will however throw his tug around for him to chase it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha, totally agree with everyone, tug is great! THE BEST tug toy I have found (and the only one that I can ever "win" lol) is: Amazon.com: Katie s Bumpers HH5-The Big Tug - The Big Tug Fire Hose Bumper: Home & Garden

Its machine washable and also great for fetch at the beach. Easy on your hand. Gargamel always listens when I tell him to drop, and I always let him have the toy for a few minutes after he has "won" before we put it away. It stays on top of the fridge so he is always sitting in front of the fridge staring at it and looking at me, back at the fridge, lol. I can;t let him have it alone for too long, he tried to chew off my handle so I can't win anymore!! lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dogs play tug all the time,with me and with each other.
They love it. It's Bruno's thing. If he didn't have tug,I think he would drive me crazy with his mass energy.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't play tug with puppies while their bites are still settling. But with my adult dogs, hells yeah. Tug or springpole, whatever burns off that energy and helps them work out. I've been wanting to get one of those double-handed tugs for some time.


Got a 'Kong' doubled handled tug yesterday. It's great, especially because my dog 'cheats' with a rope and tries to grab it too close to my hand. ( as a pup he'd purposely nip me to get the rope)


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

tug o war and fetch are shortys favorite things for play, hes gotten close to winning but it hasnt happened ;]. i really dont see it being agressive play...


----------



## fisHarNekEd (Mar 17, 2009)

I Play that with mine, but I make them give up when im tired, so they dont think they won. Not sure if it matters?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I ike to pay tug o war with Vendetta but I have to remember not to say "give it to me" she drops its and walks away.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

i play tug o war with my pit all the time and shes fine but my english staffy always comes to "protect me" lol and nibs and bark at my pitty and gets between us i think my staffy thinks i need help or am in trouble lol


----------

